# Mil-spec boards? Help!



## glorycloud (Dec 12, 2008)

Anybody seen cards like these before? I hate to process them, they seem like art. 

I have a complete list of part numbers for them. Where can I look to see what the PM content of the cards are? Over (100) of these small cards and only (11) pounds or so.

Thanks!


----------



## butcher (Dec 12, 2008)

yes these are older boards, good value even transistors usually have gold, some parts are better saved.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Dec 13, 2008)

Are those transistors with gold plated bottoms and legs? If yes, it is cool, cause there can be as much as 7-12 mlgr of gold in one piece.


----------



## glorycloud (Dec 13, 2008)

Each one of the little silver transistors has a gold tab coming out of the side. Some of the part numbers on these transistors are: SS1513H 8337 and SS450H 3323 nade by Motorola? Some of the cylindrical transistors have gold legs as well. Two of the boards have p/n: 
90536 ASSY 7111535-02N and 90536 ASSY 7111530-01J.


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Dec 13, 2008)

Gold plated tab is a good sign....


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 10, 2009)

Anybody interested in buying these boards w/o the gold legs? I snapped them off and have been soaking them in AP for about a week now. It has taken a long time for the thick gold to come off off what appears to be copper legs.

Anyway, what is left looks like high grade stuff. I am just not comfortable processing boards like this.

PM me if you are interested in them.

Thanks!


----------



## istari9 (Apr 10, 2009)

How Much? PM me with a price...
Thanks, Ray


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 11, 2009)

fresh pictures of these boards. Make an offer amigos!


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 11, 2009)

a few more.


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 12, 2009)

glorycloud said:


> I hate to process them, they seem like art.



I have been in the scrap metal business part time for years, mostly dealing with heavy steel, cast iron, and base metals. During that time, I saved up a good bit of material that contains PM.

I have set a few older circuit boards aside as "collectibles". Looking at your boards, I have to wonder what they might be worth a hundred years into the future. 

Maybe you could get a reverse mortgage on them. Just tell the mortgage company they are going be worth a fortune. :wink: :wink: 

John


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 12, 2009)

I actually think they could make a nice artwork display for a museum or an airport!


----------

